
Show HN: Uncover and filter critically acclaimed content on netflix- no autoplay - shredgnar
https://whatisontonight.com/
======
shredgnar
Hello! I have always had a hard time finding something decent to watch on
Netflix, even though I really like good films. I built this tool to filter and
discover decent Netflix content. Thanks for checking it out!

------
kseistrup
Looks good, except: Would it be possible to include other countries than US
and CA? I'm in DK and the selection available to me is vastly different from
that of US and CA.

